# Harman Kardon Unveils Affordable A/V Receivers



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Home Theater Magazine


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Harman-Kardon and cheap don't necessarily belong in the same sentence. The back of that one unit looks a bit spartan.


----------

